# 67' Speedster Stick Shift



## CannonCam (Feb 19, 2018)

Picked this unique machine up for a steal. Lots of love needed but it wasn't too bad when I got it. I'm about halfway through figured I'd post up.

It's a 67 3 Speed Speedster. An owner along the way swapped the stick shift on and I think it looks rad! Sat under a tarp for years, lots of surface rust but nothing too deep.

Big clean up all around planned. Brakes are seized, going to try and save them. All new cables, tires, saddle, grips when all of the rust is cleaned up. May do a front and rear rack as well. Nothing too "rat rod" like but no proper restoration by any means.

Already started on the frame, painting it chocolate brown. 

Here's the original photos.













​


----------



## CannonCam (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's a sneak peak of the paint which I just finished. I've since cleaned the badge up. Started on the wheels as well, rust be gone!






​


----------



## Sven (Feb 20, 2018)

sweet find..keep us posted on the refurbishing job


----------



## CannonCam (Feb 23, 2018)

Almost done getting rid of all the rust. Whole lot of elbow grease into this project..


----------



## CannonCam (Feb 24, 2018)

Got to putting some of the parts back on. Hoping to finish by the end of the week. It's already come a long long way. Will get some better photos when it's all done. Waiting on the chain and a new stick shift decal as I messed the other one up












​


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 18, 2018)

That's coming along nicely. The brown works well with the gumwalls and leather bits. Chrome came out great as well.
I've got a '68 3 speed coaster brake Speedster I plan to get a little custom with (already installed whitewalls), but won't be painting. 
I know it's been a while, keep us updated on yours!


----------



## Sven (Sep 18, 2018)

Like the Blackbomber, said the chrome came out great!  Your ride is looking excellent.


----------



## Steve Frame (Oct 7, 2018)

It's a beauty.  Go Utes!


----------

